# Thirty-Two Boots



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have the 32 lashed and i like em a lot. got em super cheap on SAC. my only compaint is they seemed to pack out more than i expected. not necessarily the boots fault, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have last years 32 Focus Boa. They are my freeride boot because they are stiffer but I love them. Many people have said that thirtytwo doesn't hold up but I put a good 40-50 days on these boots and there isn't much wear and tare on them. I like them, the company and will be buying another pair of thirtytwo's this year. Gonna snag the 86 fast tracks this year.

I had a problem last year with the cable wrapping over itself on my boa's and 32 sent a bunch of replacement wire laces and other parts along with stickers overnight. Customer service like that keeps me coming back along with the fact that their boots seem to be the most comfortable ones for my type of foot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I've ridden 32 boots since 05-06 season I like em alot man been digging the lashed the most since like 07 lol I havn't had any problems with them and I've given them a fair share of abuse. and just ordered up the new lashed with the grey/black/orange/mint... Good stuff I say do it up man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Its hard to find dealer information for 32 boots in the GTA eh?

I contacted the Canadian distributor and I'm almost afraid to share the info, but...

The Sign of the Skier is the only place to get em, but they don't start selling winter sports goods until the end of September. Go to the Toronto ski and board show on the 18 of Sept and check their booth.

I'm planning on trying on some focus boas myself.

Good luck.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't really want to piss all over your idea kri$han, but 32 and DC have the worst reps in the business as far as durability and quality go. I know firsthand that DC is pretty much shit. Two pairs of their high end DC Allegiance boots. Both pairs blew the outer stitching in under 20 days on snow. I know this sort of stuff can happen, but warranty returns take a lot of time and it happened in the same spot twice. They were not undersized boots by any means, as I like my feet to be comfortable. BA says that 32 boots are properly named because that's about how many days you'll ride in them before they come back for warranty repair. I do think Thirty-Two's hold up better than DC's, nothing can be that bad. If you are going to spend you hard earned cash though, I'd look at some companies with a better track record. Salomon, Vans, K2 (who have really stepped it up evidently), Celsius to name a few. Even Burton boots.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I had 1 pair of 32's. They packed out a lot and quickly. A few parts broke in the first 10 days, but their customer rep was nice and sent me lots of replacement parts immediately.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

dc boots arent bad at all, i put over 40 days in on mine last season and the only complaint i have is that i get pretty bad heel lift and there are pressure points in certain parts of my foot that kill. i wouldnt recommend buying them but for paying only 90$ theyve exceeded my expectations. i also am looking into getting some 32's this year :thumbsup:


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

I had the 32 UltraLights last year and honestly i've never ridden a more uncomfortable pair of boots. I rode them for half a season and they took a real beating. 

After lots of pain, I ended up reverting back to Northwave. Prior to that the last 2 pairs of boots i have ridden were all Northwave Decade. 

I would definitely check them out, they are super comfy and last a long time.

I also have wide(r) feet, so this may have contributed.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Augie09 said:


> I had 1 pair of 32's. They packed out a lot and quickly. A few parts broke in the first 10 days, but their customer rep was nice and sent me lots of replacement parts immediately.


what do you mean by packed out?


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a pair of 32 and i do agree they pack out rather quickly. Other then that, they are nice. I got narrow(er) feet and they are very comfy and kept my feet warm.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

jim0ne said:


> I have a pair of 32 and i do agree they pack out rather quickly. Other then that, they are nice. I got narrow(er) feet and they are very comfy and kept my feet warm.


what does 'packed out' mean?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

"packed out" refers to the compression of the foam/filling within the boots. When you first get the boots, they'll fit snuggly, but after riding them for several days/weeks, the filling/foam will get compressed an the boots will loosen up a bit. This is the "pack out" effect. Not the best explanation, but...:dunno:


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

My feet are quite large.
and a couple years ago a zumiez ( i know..i KNOW) set me up with this pair of 32's.
I've rode the boots for 3 years.
Honestly i've been thinking of getting different ones. but i can't complain about how much ass these things have kicked.
32 isnt the best, and it certainly isnt the cheapest, but i've found my boots to be alright


----------



## return2heaven (Jan 28, 2009)

j.gnar said:


> the only complaint i have is that i get pretty bad heel lift and there are pressure points in certain parts of my foot that kill. i wouldnt recommend buying them but for paying only 90$ theyve exceeded my expectations.


sorry, but if I had to deal with that(and i wouldn't cuz im a firm believer of not skimping on boots) id feel ripped off even if they were free


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i'm prob gonna get some boots too and i ride at bear all the time, and i was talking to one of my friends that was an instructor last season and he said the park crew wears special bear logo 32s and that they all love em. but i myself have not ridden in em but i tried em on and they felt pretty good.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

return2heaven said:


> sorry, but if I had to deal with that(and i wouldn't cuz im a firm believer of not skimping on boots) id feel ripped off even if they were free


well when you're working with a limited amount of money you dont really have that many options
it was either buy a cheap pair of boots or not ride the rest of the season 
thankfully this year im able to go a little overboard and buy some quality shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

i have last years Focus BOA boots (dual boa), fantastic boots, great quality, great fit/feel (depends on each persons foot though), they are a tad stiff but just check out the stiffness chart for each model of boot.

Sanction in Toronto is a dealer... my recommendations for model would either be the TM-Two or the Lashed (the guys at the Waterloo Sanction location all ride the Lashed boot and i would assume all the guys in the TO store do aswell)
no matter what model of boot you decide on, they are all very light, and have a heat moldable liner (Sanction has the heater to do it for you). the boots also come with foam inserts that can be stuck on the outside of the liner to provide better heel hold and comfort.
the 32 site has videos that discuss the features of each boot


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On my 3rd pair since 2004...prion (don't get them...they noodle fast, 305's and 306's...have patched and glued them up several times cause they are so darn comfortable and responsive; was planning on using them again this season but just ordered a pair of new focus boas for $80.) They fit my feet like slippers, snug comfortable and go all day without problems. Yes they do pack out and just use some of the boot fitting sticky foam...usually do a butterfly and they fit just like new. For me fit and comfort are the most important cause can go all day; they get abused but I cool air dry them every day and don't mind gluing them...I use "McNett Aquaseal" (stuff for repairing wetsuits)...its very durable, sticks well, dries overnite and flexible when cold.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

holy shit, it looks like you tossed them in a blender... mine after one season look almost new, and my brother has a pair (vaders i think) from 4 years ago (this will be the 5 season) and they are still in great shape

but the prion are a cheaper boot right?... if you check out the 32 site you can look at the liner and sole from each boot and clearly see the difference between, say the prion, compared to a boot like the Prime or TM-two


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

order the lashed boots today, hopefully they work out better than my dcs!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I don't really want to piss all over your idea kri$han, but 32 and DC have the worst reps in the business as far as durability and quality go. I know firsthand that DC is pretty much shit. Two pairs of their high end DC Allegiance boots. Both pairs blew the outer stitching in under 20 days on snow. I know this sort of stuff can happen, but warranty returns take a lot of time and it happened in the same spot twice. They were not undersized boots by any means, as I like my feet to be comfortable. BA says that 32 boots are properly named because that's about how many days you'll ride in them before they come back for warranty repair. I do think Thirty-Two's hold up better than DC's, nothing can be that bad. If you are going to spend you hard earned cash though, I'd look at some companies with a better track record. Salomon, Vans, K2 (who have really stepped it up evidently), Celsius to name a few. Even Burton boots.


Wow.

This is contrary to everything I've read so far.

...


Which isn't much, cuz I'm going purely from what I've read in Magazines, which everyone knows is just BS marketing, anyway (they tell you EVERY product is "good" to keep the brands happy) . I haven't really looked into DC, but I've been looking for the 32's since last year. I would pretty much take your word for it though kill, thanks. :thumbsup:

To me, if a group of people claim that 32's boots are "crap", yet they've only sampled the cheaper models, it will not change my mind. When you buy a company's TOP line, or even mid-top model and they're STILL garbage, then it's time to look elsewhere.

I think every boot company's "lower end" boots probably suck... that being said, I'm looking for the best boot I can find.

What's your opinion of Ride boots? Most people have said nothing of them, and the pair I've got now (Ride Haze) have been an absolute dream, if not for the crap-tacular lacing system. Fit is excellent, minimal packing out in 3 seasons, warm, mid-stiff, and they still practically look new. But their "quick lace" system has failed, and I'm killing my hands re-tying them every 2 hours.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I wasnt impressed by the 32 tm twos I rode. They were way too wide and felt too soft...probably because they werent tight on my narrow foot. Fortunately the shop took them back after a day in trade for some Vans. But boots are a preference thing...I say try them on and see if they really fit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

bought a pair of 32 lashed last year and I've been pretty happy with them. I have pretty big feet (size 13) and these were comfortable for me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I "think" Ride boots are decent. Not 100% sure on that as I have never owned a pair. I did own a pair of Nitro Boots that stood up to the test. In fact I still have them as a back up pair should I need 'em. 

32 may have stepped up their game, I just know for awhile there they were problematic at best. DC boots just suck. They have that rep in the industry and I've got first hand experience. Not impressed with them at all, and I'll never buy another pair. 

So far I have been impressed with my Celsius boots. They seem to have pretty bomber construction, though I probably have less than 20 days on them. Next season will be the true test, but I am fairly confident in them. About the only complaint I had is that the break in period took longer than I am used to for boots. They are comfy now, but day one was murder. 

As you well know though, the boot that fits me, may not work for you at all. So try a few pairs from a few different companies to make sure you get a good fit.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Just dropping in to say that boots are totally subjective, so while I would avoid soemthing with nothing but bad reviews, I would definitely take every mixed or regular review with a grain of salt. For some peoples feet it might be murder, while for others it could be heaven. I got a pair of Lashed last year for $90. Besides being on sale, I am super happy with them. They fit and are comfortable and have no problems (other than snow getting stuck to the treads easier than my last boots). So... thumbs up from me (like I said... TRY boots first. That's how I got ot like the Lashed. I tried them on and felt awesome!)


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

DC's are a joke. I may have gotten 30 days out of my Allegiance's before they packed out and developed pressure points...They got so bad that I couldn't even make it down 1 run before my right foot hurt so much I could barely walk.

Bought a pair of Salomon F22's and love em! If you think DC's are comfortable, go try on a pair of Salomons to see what comfortable really is.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Ride Orions and they are pretty comfy and seem to have a low profile sole somewhat like vulcanized skate shoes. I also have a pair of 32's lashed which I haven't riden yet,we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I got last years 32's lashed while previous boots where 32 prions I used for a few years. I don't mind the soft factor, but keep in mind these boots are wider than other brands. I cannot fit properly inside last years's Rome 390's bindings L/XL size with the 32's width wise, they just are too wide for them. Performance wise I'm satisfied. Smell wise although it claimed to have some stuff in it to eliminate odor, it didn't. Size wise, wider than most other brands.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

kri$han said:


> Who rides 'em?
> 
> I'm going to buy some boots this year, and before I get around to trying them on, I'm pretty set on Thirty-Two, or maybe DC's. I want a -dedicated- shoe company to make my boots, as I feel they'll be superior.
> 
> ...


sign of the skier has them, switch (in pickering), i believe dogbowl or scotties (in whitby), and i've seen them at another store.
My best advice is to check out the snow show because there's a bunch of shops with a ton of 32 boots, and other brands as well that might work out better for you


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Those Celcius boots are peaking my interest right now, too... they look like a really independent manufacturer, which to me is a good thing cuz they're entire reputation relies on only a few products.

As far as choosing a boot for fit and it being subjective; I agree 100% however, that was not the intention of this thread. I want to know which manufacturers make a quality product; no/rarely any defects, no lacing system hiccups, no pressure points, no falling apart, stitches becoming undone, packing out etc. For all I know, 32 could have a really bad fit for me, but being here with such limited selection one doesn't get much of a chance to try on a lotta stuff. The average board shop will only have 2-3 types of Burton boot here in the GTA. Pathetic.

oh, and thanks for the feedbacks everyone.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i ride celsius and i gotta say they are my favorite boots. i have the cirrus models. though you're def gonna want to try those on the make sure they fit but if they do id say get them


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Take a look at Northwaves as well. When I was boot shopping two seasons back, Northwaves made it onto my short list. Super comfy, their speed laces locked in place and were easy to undo, fit and finish was A1. Boardsports on Yonge south of Eglington carries them as well as a few other brands. Go in and test fit if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I went through 3 pairs of 32 boots in 3 seasons. God 10 days on the first pair (TM-Two), 35-40 on the second (Focus Boa), and 4 on the third (TM-Two). The latest TM-Twos fit horribly, even though they were the same size as the Focus Boa, I had room in the heel and by toe was banging the front of the boot. To top it all off, I ripped the pull-strap the second day on one boot, and on the other one broke the following day. Just crappy boots.
I sold them cheap on kijiji and bought a pair of Northwaves. 35 days and they still look new.


----------



## t-bizzy (Sep 13, 2009)

Bought my second pair of 32s two seasons ago. The 1st pair was TM-2s that lasted 3 seasons averaging 60 days a season, the Lashed that I own now have tonnes of life left in them with about 50 days on them so far, although only 4 days all last year. School keeps me pretty busy these days... But I never had a problem with my boots at all, which is more than I can say for my homies who owned DC and Northwave boots.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, the search finally ended and I made a purchase. I'll write a short review of each, keeping in mind that I have relatively weak legs, am 5'10" and 150lbs, and am exactly a 10.5 (when standing on the "foot measuring thingy". I'm an "all mountain" rider, rides mostly resorts, looking for pow stashes, and kickers where I can find 'em. Some rails, lots of ariels, and black runs all day. I'm looking for a medium flex, and a great, supportive liner.

- 32 Lashed
Didn't feel like anything special, just a regular boot. Mid-flex, decent liner. High price for nothing fancy.

- Burton Hail
Same as above, but had better heel support, with their skate cuff that most manufacturers are doing now.

- Burton Grail
These were just like the Hails but WAAAAY more comfortable. I felt really good in these boots, the flex was great, lacing system was easy to use (normal laces), and they were really plush. Standing on them in the store, I felt that board feel might be somewhat compromised, but they're sooo comfy. These were a close 2nd place

- Nike Zoom Force 1
These felt like the best compromise between fit, weight and support. They were comfortable in that they fit my feet, but weren't plush, because they focus on board feel. Very light, imo, and great features on the liner. The lack of articulating cuff is the only concern.

- Salomon Dialogue
These didn't fit my feet well, but maybe because I tried on a 10.5. Most of the others fit well with an 11, but 11's weren't available. Nothing notable, except that they felt supportive, but moreso around the ankle, than the foot. The front of foot bed wasn't as tight as I would've liked.

- Celcius 2010 Rexford
Nothing special, to me. LOVED the look of them, but they only really felt good because they were a new boot. I tried these on before riding season began, so I have nothing to compare them to.

- Celcius 2009 Cirrus
These were pretty nice. Great arch support, and firm padding underneath the foot. The style was amazing, looks-wise, but they're friggin HEAVY!... I wish I had my boots there to compare, but they felt heavier than other models I was looking at.

- Burton Shaun White 2010's
I hate to admit that these felt great. If not for the price point, I would've looked at them more carefully, but everything about this boot seemed amazing. Heel support was wicked (skate-type cuff), arch support was good, classic lacing system was easy to crank on.... pretty much nothing bad to say about this boot...

I ended up buying the Nike's, cuz I got 'em for $200... not a bad price, for a mid-season buy. I also LOVE the lacing system: they're classic laces, with a speed-lace quick-pull type attachment, that doesn't harm the lace material in anyway.... very nice. Haven't rode 'em yet, so we'll see.


----------



## d00bie (Feb 3, 2010)

i tried on a couple 32 boots this year before i got my Burton boots. Ive alwats rode burton boots and wanted to see if id like to change it up a little bit, so i tried a couple BOA lacing systems, a couple standard lacing systems and diff boots...the 32 boots seemed way to stiff for me, especially at the top of the boot. they seemd to dig into my calf like a mofo which i dont like at all. i didnt opt for the BOA laces cuz i couldnt ever get the fit i wanted to with them, one part would be tight, the other loose...i opted for the Burton JJ boot. love it so far!


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

Shoot a review on those nikes, my local shop is selling last years model for 90$ canadian! (70% off)


----------



## dlau247 (Feb 16, 2009)

i believe sign of the skier has 32 boots. call them to confirm


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

still can't believe nike's making snowboard boots now. i don't even like the looks of em-think they're ugly as hell. i don't have much gainst nike but it seems they're trying to flood every sports market out there now.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

im looking at sum new 32's real quick. still trying to decide on the model-cant make up my mind. my first pair of boots are burtons and they've lasted about 4 years! i probably should've tossed them last year. nothing against burton ive just heard a lot of good about 32's. my ankles are sore after i board everytime lately and i think its b/c the boots have no support left. plus they leak on a warm day and they're starting to fall away from the soles lol! gotta decide on what 32's i want!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

boardaddicktd said:


> im looking at sum new 32's real quick. still trying to decide on the model-cant make up my mind. my first pair of boots are burtons and they've lasted about 4 years! i probably should've tossed them last year. nothing against burton ive just heard a lot of good about 32's. my ankles are sore after i board everytime lately and i think its b/c the boots have no support left. plus they leak on a warm day and they're starting to fall away from the soles lol! gotta decide on what 32's i want!!!


I'm on my second pair of TM2s, first pair lasted me 4 or 5 seasons I think.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm currently using TM2s as well, I had the Lashed before that, but they got way too soft after 2 seasons, and smell up the room when I take them off. We'll see how the TM2's hold up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW nike? You go from wanting a boot from strictly a just a boot company, to a company who is just in it for the money and as soon as the hard time hit they'll be gone. You should support the companies who been here for us boarders not just a quick buck.

Anyways i have had the 32 lashed for a couple years now with no problems.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

david_z said:


> I'm on my second pair of TM2s, first pair lasted me 4 or 5 seasons I think.


i thought you had the Lashed? i checked out the TM2's-they're pretty frikken sik. still undecided on the color but i like the blue and the yellow ones. do 32's usually fit true to size??


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

mitchamus said:


> WOW nike? You go from wanting a boot from strictly a just a boot company, to a company who is just in it for the money and as soon as the hard time hit they'll be gone. You should support the companies who been here for us boarders not just a quick buck.
> 
> Anyways i have had the 32 lashed for a couple years now with no problems.


yea dude thats why you'd never see me wearing nike on the slopes. i hate a company that jumps on the bandwagon just to try and boost $$$$.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

boardaddicktd said:


> still can't believe nike's making snowboard boots now. i don't even like the looks of em-think they're ugly as hell. i don't have much gainst nike but it seems they're trying to flood every sports market out there now.


Yeah I couldn't really believe it, either. I've talked to a few guys at shops about them, even some guys that carried Thirty-Two's, but didn't carry the nike's said the Nike's were good?! (which is hard to believe)

The big thing I found wrong about the thirty-two's was the cost of them, relative to the features and fit. They just didn't fit my foot right, and a few people turned me off of them with bad quality reviews. If I'm gonna spend my $$, then I'm gonna spend it on the best possible thing I can afford, and not just a name-brand because they're a "dedicated snowboard company". I could give a fack less how many other sports the company is involved with. I hate to break it to some of you, but ANY company making ANY product is only really concerned with $$, because when owning a business you inherently HAVE to be... no matter what their marketing department will have you believe.

That being said, it seems they've done a pretty good job with the fitment. They're riding team is no joke; Danny Kass, Gigi Ruff, Eric Jackson, Justin Benee... You could use the same "corporate" argument, by realizing that a huge company such as Nike has a reputation to uphold, as well as the budget $$ to really invest time and energy to make a solid product. They've got the resources that other small companies just don't have.

My first day on the hill with them was just decent, however. The heel support was awesome, and the arch support (which was missing from my last boot) was great. My problem was at the front of my foot, where it's wider than normal, was squeezed a bit tight... I think they'll pack out and be perfect though (I hope they will!!!). I have a problem with ym right foot, and when I wear shoes too tight, they get numb for a while, and this undoubtedly happened after this first day.

Aside from that, they were money. Very minimal heel-lift, excellent heel-side response, and still plenty of "wiggle room" for my amateur grabs and buttering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

So far I'm not a fan of 32's. I wish i would have stuck with DC. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/24557-32-warranty.html


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a pair of 32 Lashed and I hate them with every ounce of my being. I can't tell you how many times I've come home with bruises covering my shins and calves. Not to mention that it takes me twice as long as everyone else to get in/out of the damn things. The only positive I can say about them is that you could probably run them over with a semi and pump a few shotgun shells into them and they would still survive.

I am about a month away from getting a new pair of Salomons and ending this misery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Hahaha...How come I am the only one that doesn't see the durability in 32's? Two days is all I got before mine fell apart!!:laugh: Now I am trying to get them covered under warranty...and wow has it been a real treat so far


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been wearing my 32 lashed since I purchased them back in Nov '08 and I haven't had any durability issues. 

Edit: Well besides the laces on one of them starting to wear.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Not sure why everyone has issues with them, some sound like cases of wrong sizes picked out for use. I'm on my 2nd season now on my '08/'09 lashed with no issue whatsoever. Comfty all around and hasn't shown a single sign of wear. The key I found with 32's in general is to order 1/2 a size bigger than your own shoe size to give your toes room and I've never had an issue.

But hey, to each their own.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

My TM2s from the '04/05 season are still in good condition physically, but they stink like hell. The '09 TM2s that I bought early this season do not seem to be as durable (at least cosmetically) as the older ones, but they're more comfortable and easier to get on/off.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

I have not had an issue with the durability of my 32 Lashed, they're on their 3rd season, and aside from getting too soft, and a few places where my bindings ate the boot, they have held up very well. If anything, my one complaint is that they're too bulky for the bindings I use. They're just really smelly from being worn sockless.


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

that_guy said:


> I have not had an issue with the durability of my 32 Lashed, they're on their 3rd season, and aside from getting too soft, and a few places where my bindings ate the boot, they have held up very well. If anything, my one complaint is that they're too bulky for the bindings I use. They're just really smelly from being worn sockless.


how the hell do you ride and not wear socks lol? that has to be uncomfortable and cold!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

FUCK.

So I rode on them last week, and found out that there's a pressure point in the inside of my right ankle, that causes a nerve to be pinched, which makes the bottom of my foot numb.

As it turns out, the very feature I was shopping for (skate cuff/heel hold padding) is gonna seriously mess up my right foot... no probs with the left one ... anyway, I guess I need to sell them and go with something else now.

damn.


----------



## Jewfro (Sep 2, 2010)

Will i get much heel lift in the Lashed if I have skinnier sized ankles? I have kind of wide feet but my ankles are kind of on the small size(broke them).


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Jewfro said:


> Will i get much heel lift in the Lashed if I have skinnier sized ankles? I have kind of wide feet but my ankles are kind of on the small size(broke them).


i have skinny ankles and i did have a little heel lift. I just put in arch support under the insoles that come with the boot and i have no issues with heel lift anymore.


----------



## Jewfro (Sep 2, 2010)

Ohh Alright right on. And kind random but it's kinda funny. I ride a Dh2.2 with Flux Super Titans and now 32 Lashed. We must have good taste.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Jewfro said:


> Ohh Alright right on. And kind random but it's kinda funny. I ride a Dh2.2 with Flux Super Titans and now 32 Lashed. We must have good taste.


they say, great minds think alike.


----------



## AweYeeeMuffins (Dec 24, 2010)

I have 32 lashed 10.5, I think I should have gotten 10 but it was killing my feet before they packed out even at 10.5. I picked out some super feet sole inserts and they made my feet feel much better. Totally recommend them for people with foot problems.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

Picked up some 32 Lashed. Trying to break them in around the house.

If I can roll up/ curl up my toes inside the boot is that bad? I know they have bigger toe cups than some boots. They do fit snug..minimal heel lift to none...just that toe curling...are they ok, or should I trade em in for something more snug even in the toe cup?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> Picked up some 32 Lashed. Trying to break them in around the house.
> 
> If I can roll up/ curl up my toes inside the boot is that bad? I know they have bigger toe cups than some boots. They do fit snug..minimal heel lift to none...just that toe curling...are they ok, or should I trade em in for something more snug even in the toe cup?


get them heat molded then. it'll fill up the gap me thinks.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> get them heat molded then. it'll fill up the gap me thinks.


yeah I was told to do that..but i was being stubborn.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> yeah I was told to do that..but i was being stubborn.


just throw them in the oven then


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the only thing i really hate about my lashed boots when you;re trying to put them on and they break your ankles. it's not cool


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

i have the same issue its a BITCH getting in and out of them i feel like im going to tear a tendon or something


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

garlicbread said:


> i have the same issue its a BITCH getting in and out of them i feel like im going to tear a tendon or something


it take me 10 times longer to put my boots then everyone else. Ad it's really aggravating trying to put them on when you want to hurry up and ride.


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> it take me 10 times longer to put my boots then everyone else. Ad it's really aggravating trying to put them on when you want to hurry up and ride.


haha..u guys are funny! These are the quickest boots to get in out of in the world! (for laces):laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

SoCalBurton said:


> haha..u guys are funny! These are the quickest boots to get in out of in the world! (for laces):laugh:


really? first of all, slipping your foot in takes forever and is painful and that velcro strap on the top of the liner takes time from your riding clock. can;t complain though. they look nice and are comfortable


----------



## SoCalBurton (Sep 28, 2009)

MistahTaki said:


> really? first of all, slipping your foot in takes forever and is painful and that velcro strap on the top of the liner takes time from your riding clock. can;t complain though. they look nice and are comfortable


Yes really to me..they are way faster then getting out of my Burton Hails...so Im stoked.


----------



## bigblockvaliant (Jan 14, 2017)

*Thirty two warranty is shit*

Just wanted to say I got a pair of Thirty Two Lashed XLT boots which lasted me all of one day of snowboarding before the lace eyelets started to pop off as they weren't riveted properly. Tried to email the company with no response. After about a week I then tried to call them and once I got someone on the phone I was redirected to a line where I had to leave a message. Left a detailed message and no one ever called me back. Then I took them back to the store I bought them at and they went through there warranty process just to find out Thirty Two will not stand behind there shitty boots. Good thing the company I bought them from (Off Axis in Regina SK) is going to replace them for me.


----------

